# Kibble & Bids - 2010



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

​For all you NorCal people (YES - that includes all you Bay Area folks!!) mark the date to join Homeward Bound GRR for our annual Kibble & Bids fundraising event. If you've never been it's definetly worth the time to come and mingle with everyone. It's on a private estate on the Sacramento River located on the Garden Highway. The owner of Riverwood Estates graciously donates his beautiful estate for our event and has been an HBGRR supporter for years. We have TONS of food prepared by local chefs, local wineries with their most famous vintages, soda & water of course, and all is included with your entry. From caviar to hotdogs, Coca-Cola to Merlot!! AND, there are hundreds of Golden related articles to bid on in the bidding area. And just not dog related items - vacations to Tahoe, the Wine Country, Golf, Jewlery, paintings, artwork, etc....I got beat out of an autographed Golden Firefighter Rescue 9/11 print last year But I'll try again. Your entry fee and auction money go directly to helping offset the vet bills HBGRR incur every year. As of today we have rescued 547 bundles of Gold so we will definetly being approaching our record of 850 from last year. Here's the link with all the info:
Kibble and Bids 2010​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This sounds like an awesome event-I hope it is a Huge Success for Homeward Bound.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was on your side of the country, it sounds like it would be alot of fun. Good luck and I hope you raise alot of money. Looked at all your dogs and they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Homeward Bound is an AWESOME rescue! We got our Tia from HBGRR 2 years ago. If I ever win the lottery, much of my winnings would go to this group.


----------

